# Beckhoff Twincat



## AdrianS (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leude,

wisst Ihr zufällig wie man die Beckhoff Software für mehr als 30 Tage lauffähig machen kann?

Beste Grüße


----------



## MSB (19 Oktober 2007)

Auch wenn du das jetzt vermutlich nicht hören wolltest:

KAUFEN

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## AdrianS (19 Oktober 2007)

...oder vor Ablauf des Trials deinstallieren und wieder neu drauf...
Na ja...trotzdem danke.

Schönes WE


----------



## trinitaucher (20 Oktober 2007)

Deine Frage zielt auf Lizensmissbrauch ab! Damit kannste dich sogar strafbar machen!


----------



## Fx64 (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Adrian,

kann mich nur den Vorrednern anschließen - kaufen!!!

Viele Grüße


----------



## master (28 Oktober 2007)

oder du kaufst dir die Hardware (z.b. CX 9001) mit Lizenz, dann kannst du mit der "Demo" Software weiterprogrammieren. Im Konfig Modus kannst du ja die Software weiterbenutzen
So mach ich es zumindestens immer, weil die Hardwarekosten nur geringfügig höher sind und ich diese sowiso meinen Kunden in Rechnung stelle.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## HeizDuese (28 Oktober 2007)

Kauf die Software!  Keiner hat einen so fairen Demo-Modus wie Beckhoff -  keinerlei Einschränkung (bis auf die Einblendungen) - und ein durch Neuinstallation immer wiederholbarer Testzeitraum. Das geht bei manch anderen Hersteller ganz anders: z.B. einmalig 14 Tage und danach nichts mehr - auch kein Test! Und für den gebotenen Umfang finde ich die Software auch nicht soooo teuer.


----------



## trinitaucher (28 Oktober 2007)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> ... ein durch Neuinstallation immer wiederholbarer Testzeitraum. ....


Technisch stimmt das, aber rechtlich darf die Demo-Version (ohne Registrierung) pro CPU nur 30 Tage genutzt werden. Wer darüber hinaus die Software verwendet (z. B. durch diese "Tricks") macht sich trotzdem strafbar.

Ich denke auch, man kann sich bei den Preisen nicht beschwerden. Zumal bei anderen Herstellern die SPS und zusätzlich die Programmiersoftware gekauft werden muss, bei Beckhoff's PC-basierte Steuerungstechnik Programmiersoftware und SPS ein und das selbe Produkt sind.


----------



## NBK (3 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer zu dem Preis eine genauere auskunft geben, was aktuell diese Registrierung für Twincat kostet?

Gruß
NBK


----------



## BerndAllgäu (3 Januar 2012)

Hi,

wenn Du es Privat einsetzt installier einfach neu.

Wenn du es gewerblich nutzt sprich mit deiner Beckhoff Niederlassung. Ich habe von denen immer anstandlos und offiziell eine Entwicklerlizenz für lau bekommen. Die wollen ja auch verkaufen.

Gruß


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Januar 2012)

Zum programmieren reicht die Demo vollkommen aus, sofern man sein  Programm nicht auf der PC Runtime testen will. Ansonsten alle 30 Tage  neu installieren. Dazu muss man nichtmal deinstallieren, einfach neu  drüber bügeln und gut.
Auf dem Beckhoff Win CE 5.0 Image für den Win  CE Emulator von Microsoft läuft auch eine TwinCAT Runtime. Damit kann  man den Win CE Emulator quasi wie eine SPS nutzen. Läuft aber sehr  langsam das ganze.

Die Preise für Software sind bei Beckhoff  vergleichsweise moderat. Und als gewerblicher Kunde bekommt man idR ab  einem gewissen Auftragsvolumen von Beckhoff die Software als Dankeschön  mit dazu.


----------



## MikeJ (9 Januar 2012)

Die Lizenz kostet laut Liste so um die 1000,-€
Du kannst Dir allerdings auch ein Demo-Kit bestellen. Dieses gibts für verschiedene Hardware, also vom Buscontroller bis zum IPC; beinhaltet die CPU und ein paar EA-Module und die Lizenz. Das Ganze ist dann auch noch günstiger als nur die Lizenz (ab ca 500€).
Gib auf der Beckhoff Homepage mal "DemoKit" in das Suchfeld ein, die Preise dazu bekommst Du nach Anruf idr problemlos zugemailt.

Gruß Mike


----------

